# Caesar's Villa R Bridgets Girl x Esau single doeling



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well Bridget who has been driving me crazy with hiding ligs off and on finally kidded tonight 1 single doeling. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.271708199571339.65039.121645621244265&type=1


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

She's beautiful though! I'd say worth the lil' dose of crazy haha
I love the last picture in the album, it makes her look absolutely ADORABLE

Congrats on the healthy baby girl! :stars: :kidred: :stars:
Name ideas? :ROFL:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute baby  :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Haven't though about a name yet but when you asked Gidget popped to mind.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...and I do like the name... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it may stick. :greengrin:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww how cute! Congrats X :kidred:


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Too cute! I want a black and white doeling now, too!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! I love her sweet little smiley face! Congrats!


----------

